# Getting dogs to settle elsewhere



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Since a bad experience with a home boarder, that used to be ok, my dogs haven't been anywhere else overnight. I had some work on my house and so they went to my sister's house. They stayed overnight as my nephew and BiL were home all day. They see them all on a regular basis and both adore my niece. I thought they would be fine. My sister said that my yorkie was sick and got up to be let out 4 times throughout the night. My older dog that could sleep for hours also got up. Neither really ate much, but as soon as they got home they ate their food. I doubt they would want them again, but if it was an emergency, is there anything I could do to make it easier? I took toys and a blanket. They also had a long walk before I left.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

With some dogs there just isn't much you can do to help them settle except give them time. I home board and foster and we recommend bringing a bed (which they won't sleep in, but it still helps) something that smells of you (sleep in an old t-shirt the night before), and go for a walk with the people they are going to be staying with.

Some of the unsettled dogs we have here won't eat at first, in all the years I've never had a dog that didn't eat eventually, most eat on day 3, only one ate on the morning of day 4. It's why I never recommend short stays for dogs that might have trouble settling - if they arrive, are unsettled for a couple of nights, then go home, they haven't had time to form any positive impressions of where they are staying. We look after one dog that was so distressed we had to move her back home, and the owners had a relative move in - Daisy is a special case though, I now visit her at home while their relative is at work, and a couple of times she's howled even though I am in the room with her (which is what she was doing at my house). Yesterday was day 4, she was really happy to see me, went out to toilet, and looked a lot happier - sadly it was our last day! So she's only had one 'good' impression of me, and we'll have to start all over again next year...

I've had dogs we have to sleep downstairs with, it is frustrating going without sleep - another option for you might be to have someone live in at your place instead. In the meantime what are they like generally? We often find it's a younger dog who is much more unsettled when there are two, and it's because they haven't got the same 'people skills' as the older dogs, so I would recommend lots of individual time with the youngest if that's the case, and build up confidence on his/her own.

Twice I've had youngest dogs so upset they won't come into the room where the people are - the older dogs want to come in, but won't leave their mate so they are unsettled too. It's so upsetting to see when some time and training can really help.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you take their beds? Mine seem to settle anywhere if I take their beds.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Did you take their beds? Mine seem to settle anywhere if I take their beds.


Sadly my double bed wouldn't fit in the car!! They slept on my niece's bed. When she comes for a sleep over, or we go on holiday together, they choose to sleep with her as both adore her. That's why I'm a bit surprised that they were so unsettled. It's really put me off any home boarding/kennel options if they feel like that with people they know. I'm not sure I could have someone in my house as an option. My parents sometimes dog sit and have said they stop playing and stare out the window when it is the usual time to be home. For some reason they are fine if left alone and anxious on my return if they spend time with someone else. I'd have thought they'd like having the company.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jobeth said:


> Sadly my double bed wouldn't fit in the car!! They slept on my niece's bed. When she comes for a sleep over, or we go on holiday together, they choose to sleep with her as both adore her. That's why I'm a bit surprised that they were so unsettled. It's really put me off any home boarding/kennel options if they feel like that with people they know. I'm not sure I could have someone in my house as an option. My parents sometimes dog sit and have said they stop playing and stare out the window when it is the usual time to be home. For some reason they are fine if left alone and anxious on my return if they spend time with someone else. I'd have thought they'd like having the company.


Ah I see :laugh:. Sorry; didn't know they only slept on yours :laugh:.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Don't worry, I wouldn't have expected you to know. When I sleep on my side my yorkie curls up asleep on me. If not she is curled up by my head.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Don't worry, I wouldn't have expected you to know. When I sleep on my side my yorkie curls up asleep on me. If not she is curled up by my head.


That might be your first job in getting them to settle elsewhere - get them their own beds and get them to settle on the floor next to you.

Don't get me wrong, I am not anti-dogs-on-beds, but that would be a first step in letting them learn to settle when you are not there.


----------

